# ομιλών, ομιλούσα



## lil (Mar 27, 2012)

έχω μια λέξη που δεν ξέρω πώς να την αποδώσω στα αγγλικά

Ξεκινά μια πρόταση, μεγάλη σε έκταση, η οποία αφορά ένα πανεπιστημιακό πρόγραμμα και αρχίζει ως εξής 
"Την αντίληψη αυτή εκφράζει το πρόγραμμα τάδε που τελεί υπό την αιγίδα.....και έχει τεθεί σε εφαρμογή με την επιστημονική ευθύνη του τάδε και τον συντονισμό της ομιλούσας τάδε.."

Πώς θα αποδώσω το "ομιλούσα" ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2012)

Στα ελληνικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ωραίο το «ομιλούσα», μήπως είναι καλύτερο το «ομιλήτριας».

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει: the coordination of Mrs X, one of the speakers. 

Αλλά αυτό θα βόλευε σε κάποια ημερίδα κ.τ.ό. Στο παν. πρόγραμμα ποιος είναι ο ρόλος της «ομιλούσας»; 

Αν δεν είχε το «τάδε», θα έλεγα ότι το διάβαζε όλο αυτό κάποια κυρία που αναφερόταν στον εαυτό της με το «ομιλούσα».


----------



## lil (Mar 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στα ελληνικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ωραίο το «ομιλούσα», μήπως είναι καλύτερο το «ομιλήτριας».
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να γίνει: the coordination of Mrs X, one of the speakers.
> 
> ...




Ναι, αυτό το τελευταίο ισχύει. Εγώ έκανα την εξής προσπάθεια "under the coordination of the person delivering you this speech" Το καλύτερο που μπορούσα να σκεφτώ


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

Δλδ εννοεί «η υποφαινόμενη»; Θα μπορούσε να μπει το απλό «yours truly»;


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2012)

Προβληματίζομαι με το Yours truly, διότι, ενώ χρησιμοποιείται στον προφορικό λόγο (δεν χρειάζεται να είναι ο υποφαινόμενος σε γραπτό), είναι κάπως χαλαρό και ενδεχομένως δεν θα πηγαίνει στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Ίσως είναι πιο ασφαλές το «of the person delivering this speech to you».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

E ναι, το επίπεδο ύφους είναι το σημαντικό κριτήριο εδώ — γι' αυτό και ρώτησα. Αλλά στους αγγλόφωνους —_και_ στους πανεπιστημιακούς κύκλους— δεν έχω διαπιστώσει κανένα πρόβλημα στο να χρησιμοποιήσουν το _yours truly_ για τον εαυτό τους. Δεν είναι δα και γερμανόφωνοι!


----------



## lil (Mar 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> E ναι, το επίπεδο ύφους είναι το σημαντικό κριτήριο εδώ — γι' αυτό και ρώτησα. Αλλά στους αγγλόφωνους —_και_ στους πανεπιστημιακούς κύκλους— δεν έχω διαπιστώσει κανένα πρόβλημα στο να χρησιμοποιήσουν το _yours truly_ για τον εαυτό τους. Δεν είναι δα και γερμανόφωνοι!




Ευχαριστώ Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσω για το συγκεκριμένο...ίσως να μπορεί να μπεί το " yours truly" αντί για το μακαρόνι "under the coordination of the person delivering you this speech


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2012)

Πρόσεξε μόνο την αλλαγίτσα που έκανα, με το έμμεσο αντικείμενο στο τέλος μετά από _to_, μια και αυτό το _deliver_ δεν το παίζει δίπορτο σαν το _give_.


----------



## cougr (Mar 27, 2012)

lil said:


> Εγώ έκανα την εξής προσπάθεια "under the coordination of the person delivering you this speech"



Θα μπορούσε επίσης να εκφραστεί ως "under the coordination of this speaker".


----------



## Philip (Mar 27, 2012)

Not happy with "yours truly" - in the wrong context it could be seen as frivolous. "the present speaker" perhaps.


----------



## DimKar (Mar 30, 2012)

Θα συνιστούσα να αποφευχθεί o συνδυασμός deliver και speech, έχει κάτι το στομφώδες (εκτός και αν αυτό ζητάται) και όταν χρησιμοποείται αναφέρεται συνήθως σε ρητορικές τεχνικές/μεθόδους. 

Αν επιτρέπεται, γιατί speaker; Αν είναι γραπτή παρουσίαση, δεν αναφερόμαστε σε author; Ίσως δεν κατάλαβα το αρχικό κείμενο...


----------

